# Manhattan wrapped in a Burlguy blank



## Final Strut (Nov 27, 2012)

Almost a month ago now I had the oportunity to meet Cory (Burlguy) at a woodturners expo near my home. Man, what a stand up guy he is. If you haven't had the oportunity to do business with Cory or just take a minute to chat you are really missing out. Any way he gave me a great wood barter deal on some pen blanks and ifinally got around to turning one. it is a Manhattan kit from Rockler with one of Cory's double died BAB blanks. This is the first piece of stabilized wood I have ever turned and I really enjoyed it.

[attachment=14033]


----------

